# Choosing migration agent to help with application process



## Annie Austin (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I am wondering if anyone here has experience with Working In Visas - I see they are registered with MIA and MARA, but would love to hear personal experiences.

Are there any other migration agents that anyone can recommend? We are currently in South Africa.

TIA


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

The Office of the MARA developed a Consumer Guide to help you through the process from choosing an agent to how you can make the most of your registered migration agent's services. Once a prospective agent has passed the course and applies for registration, the MARA checks to ensure that there are no criminal convictions, bankruptcy or other matters that may affect an applicant’s fitness to provide migration advice. Before engaging your migration agent ask for a contract or statement of services and an outline of fees applicable to your circumstances.


----------



## joebilly (Jul 7, 2011)

It's good to remember that you don't need to hire an agent to apply for a visa and agents can't guarantee the success of your application.
I recommed for everyone to spend some time to understand the types of visa, documents and schedules, even before starting to talk to an agent! The Australian oficial website has plenty of information (I can't post links yet, but is immi gov au).
They are always changing some things, so what a friend of yours knows may be not valid anymore.

cheers
Joe Billy


----------



## lucynora (Nov 25, 2010)

My advise is that if you could do it for free then go on, you could save a few hundred dollars if not thousands. I always go for the cheap option. Good luck


----------



## BlueGem (Aug 3, 2011)

I bet with that! If you could work on the cheaper ones then that would be great! But you must always make it sure that you will be provided with legal forms and that it would be a guarantee that it will work accordingly.


----------



## ArizonaOz (Nov 25, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a migration agent who works out of America?


----------

